# Whistle recommendations



## zac-walberer (Aug 22, 2019)

I'm looking to add a whistle to our 6 month olds training. We also want to use this whistle while hiking and off leash recalls. Any recommendations for a great whistle?


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

I've always believed good training involves pairing your word with his/her action/behavior, consistently and clearly. Whistles and clickers are distractions and personally, affectations. Likewise I do not give treats every single instance of desired behavior b/c they then perform not for us, but for the goodie. This might work with other breeds, but not ours. Rather, use his natural focus on you to train reliably to field commands, and add hand signals too. So, his natural focus on you + the word + the hand signal. If he isn't reliable, hes not ready to be off lead yet. The whistle won't help with that.


----------



## Dallyo (Jan 27, 2018)

with our boy I use the acme whistle but call his name just before i use it so he associates the whistle to him.
I know I'm probably doing it all wrong but it works for us especially when he's some distance away. When he comes back I either give him a treat or have a 10 second or there abouts play with a rope.
We don't work him though so I think that makes a massive difference to the way recall should be taught.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

acme 211.5 is my whistle of choice


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I like having a whistle for out in the field.
If your dog is a good distance away from you, or it's a windy day. A whistle is going to carry a lot further than your voice. 
Over the years, I've used quite a few different ones. As long as it's a sharp, crisp, clear whistle sound, it doesn't matter. You want to make sure you buy three or four at one time. Put one in each vehicle, and one where are you normally keep your leashes. I also try to keep one in my hunting bag.
Most of us use acme, but you don't have too.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

if you put it on a lanyard around your neck, be careful when you bend down to pick up poo!


----------

